
Apollo Mission Control Center Restored to July 1969 Apollo 11 Appearance - bookofjoe
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/apollo-mission-control-reopens-in-all-its-historic-glory
======
bookofjoe
(transcribed) podcast on restoration:
[https://www.nasa.gov/johnson/HWHAP/restoring-the-apollo-
miss...](https://www.nasa.gov/johnson/HWHAP/restoring-the-apollo-mission-
control-center)

